# StubbyDog Rescue Dog of the Week #1: Cash



## StubbyDog (Nov 16, 2010)

Available for adoption:

Cash
Born 9-01-10
Neutered Male
Blue brindle with white markings

Cash ended up in a vet clinic with no owner after being believed to be deaf at 8 weeks old. After picking him up and evaluating him it was determined that he is full hearing and has no disabilities at all. Cash has a wonderful personality; he is outgoing, confident and very loving. Cash is crate trained, microchipped, fully vaccinated and neutered. He is very smart and quickly learning his basic obedience. Cash lives in a home with dogs, cats and horses. He loves to go for walks and play in the creek. At 5 months old Cash weighed 40 pounds, he is a gorgeous light blue with fawn brindle.

Cash is currently in Eastern Washington, but out of state adoptions will be considered.

For more information contact Lori with Power Breed Rescue.

[email protected]

Crosspost and share to anyone who can help find Cash a wonderful forever home.


----------



## doubleutee (Apr 23, 2011)

:roll: im going crazy!! i wish i can get him!!! i have a bullboxer pit ( so ive been told so thats what i say) i live in cutler bay fl. if you were only closer........

heres my pup


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely a cute pup, hopefully will find a great home!


----------

